

Book lovers fear dim future for notes in the margins - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/21/books/21margin.html?_r=1&hpw

======
bootload
_"... Books with markings are increasingly seen these days as more valuable,
not just for a celebrity connection but also for what they reveal about the
community of people associated with a work ..."_

Forget book reviews, 100 word summaries, somewhere in _"marginalia"_ there is
a market to be tapped. src:
<http://twitter.com/#!/navarrotells/status/39531078679142400>

------
Hume
Notes in margins have also caused century long headaches; wouldn't it have
been better if Fermat had a blog instead?

